

Ask HN: Collaborative/project management software for a team of 2-10 - l4u

basecamp, teambox,  Glasscubes, redmine, instant messaging, etc?
======
dws
Collocated: A wall, some blue tape, sticky notes, index cards, and flip chart
paper.

Distributed: Pivotal Tracker, IM, and "it depends" depending on what you mean
by collaborative. Could be Google docs.

------
SingAlong
Thymer? <http://thymer.com> I've heard a lot of good things about them. Tried
them last week as a single user and liked the interface very much.

------
AmberShah
Acunote

------
ItarPeyo
We use redmine. It's great software both for small and large teams, but the
deployment options range from bad to worse.

------
nkohari
I'm admittedly biased, and probably going to get downvoted for self-promotion,
but check out our product, AgileZen. We launched last year and were acquired
by Rally Software at the end of March. Too much project management software
isn't geared towards small teams, and we've tried hard to fix that.
<http://agilezen.com/>

~~~
AmberShah
Upvoted because I like the look of the software. However, I feel strongly
about being able to try out collaboration software with > 1 person before
paying for it. Not looking for a free ride, but I don't think it makes any
sense to "test" out a team mgmt/communication software by myself. That's why I
use Acunote.

